# Ics Kernel



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

Just wondering if any one knows the progress on this or the latest developments? I love jts v3 ics.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

team glitch is working on a ics kernel.


----------



## Xain713 (Aug 10, 2011)

Good to hear.


----------



## kuronosan (Nov 29, 2011)

Sweet deal.


----------



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

What will the kernel being updated to 4.0 do? Compared to being on a gingerbread kernel


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

It will work on ics...currently it does not.


----------



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

^haha. i mean isnt jt still just using a modified gingerbread kernel? what will it mean when we get a pure ics kernel running


----------



## wvfarva08 (Sep 13, 2011)

I didnt notice much difference from froyo to gingerbread with glitch i can only assume the same going to ICS maybe a new look and the same kick tushy kernel as always


----------

